# History science Bible multilevel



## garliclady (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a dd in 1st and ds in 3rd. I really like what I am usung for math, grammar ,phonics /reading, spelling.
I don't have tons of time and am looking for history science and Bible that can be taught to both childrenat the same time without hours involved
any suggestions?


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

We are using TruthQuest History http://www.truthquesthistory.com/ It is wonderful! There are guides with commentaries and then a few activities sprinkled in. Basically it gives a commentary for the topic, and then lists lots of different books as possibilities. You choose which books and how many you want to cover. The lessons are not dependent on any particular books. The list is just there to give you some ideas and a starting point. We use a Charlotte Mason approach, so this works great for us. We can read as many or as few books as we want. We can get books that have activities if we want, or not. We do a timeline and maps, but that is optional. So you can spend as much or as little time with it as you want. Also, since your children are so close in age, they will be able to work through the same guides, so you don't have to use two separate programs. We are using the first guide, American History for Young Students 1, which goes from Exploration of the New World through 1800. The guides take elementary students (1st through 5 or 6th) through American History. Then, once they are older (6th or 7th grade), all of history (world and U.S.) is covered chronologically. The American History For Young Students guides are also chronological, but only American History is covered. 

For Science, we love Noeo Science http://www.noeoscience.com/ They have Biology I and II, Physics I and II, and Chemistry I, II, and III. The level I courses are designed for grades 1-3; level II is for grades 4-6; and level III is for 7-9. They are designed to use 4 days per week, and the early level lessons take about 15 to 20 minutes each. The books and experiment kits can be purchased as a set from Noeo, and my boys LOVE them. The experiments are very relevant, educational and fun. The books really hold their attention. The overall program is somewhat light, so it doesn't take lots of time. If you want to do more, many of the books used have other activities that we do sometimes, or we add other books when we have time. I think if you begin with the level 1 courses, you could keep your children together in Science. 

We used Apologia Astronomy last year. It was good, and although we own most of the elementary Apologia books, I doubt we'll use it again as our science program. We're going back to Noeo. Apologia is excellent, but my boys get bored with having soooooo much information on the same topic read to them each day for an entire year. That is just too much information on each topic for kids this young, IMO. I liked the theory of Apologia, but it just did not work for my boys. Maybe when they are a few years older, but not now. We don't want to bounce around with totally different topics each day or week like lots of science textbooks do, either. Noeo seems like the perfect balance for us. We are going to do biology this year. Plants, animals, bugs, fish and human biology will be covered. My boys have been looking through the books and I've been reading a little to them informally. The books are well chosen for the intended age range.

Best wishes,

Jenny


----------



## HomeOnTheFarm (Mar 9, 2004)

We use The Mystery of History...goes through history with the Bible at the core.

For Science, we're trying R.E.A.L. Science Level One this year. I've had a chance to look it over and am THRILLED with it. It gives the option to break the lessons into two larger or three smaller per week too (which gives us more flexibility!).

Also, for the Bible...when we're in the van, an audio Bible has been wonderful! My son asks to "listen to God" frequently.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

We will be using The Story of the World this year for history and R.E.A.L Science planets and earth.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

we have several of the story of the world books. I dont think its good for over 4th grade. when my dd read them in 5th and 6th, she was bored with the stories. For younger kids, though, as a story book you can read together, they are pretty good.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We use KONOS for everything other then math and language arts (kids are 2nd and 6th this year). We double up on science as the kids love it, so we do Apologia too.


----------



## garliclady (Aug 14, 2008)

I am leaning toward Apologia . Do you use the Notebook and lab kits that go with them. Is there one that is better for 1st grade than others. I have a first grader and a 3rd grader?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I use the free notebook pages. Kids and I sit down at the end of the chapter and look at the notebook pages for the next chapter and decide which ones we want to use. We did buy the notebook pages for Botany (from Live and Learn) and they were wonderful and the kids enjoyed it...but the free ones fit the budget this year better. I wanted to ty to get he ones Jennie put out (the book author) but $'s tight at the moment. If we get a second book in the second half of the year (which I'd like too) then I'll see if we can buy one of the notebooks..just to change it up a bit.

Astronomy is written at a slightly lower level then the others. We started with it because DD was barely 5 when we started her tagging along. She did fine with it. The next year we went onto Botany and amazed at how much more there was to do then in Astronomy, but since she had the pattern down on how it worked, she kept up just fine. I'm not sure she would have done so well if we had started with Botany. If all works out we will have finished all the Apologia books when she finishes 5th grad. Then we can go back and do Astronomy again for 6th, before moving onto Dr. Wile's books


----------



## garliclady (Aug 14, 2008)

Can you give me a link to the free downloads? I looked on their site and did't see it.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

http://www.jeanniefulbright.com/notebook-pages It's on Jennie's site, not Apologia's.

Click on the book you are going to use. I clicked on all of them a few years back and saved hem to my hard drive...in case there ever "disappear". It doesn't look like she did one for the new book (Anatomy) likely because she is now making and selling notebooks.


----------



## garliclady (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the links . I have downloaded them all


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

For History my favorite are the Greenleaf guides. You can add or take away, and many of the resources are available in the public libraries. Story of the World is pretty good also.

For Bible I like the Bible Study Guide for all ages. We are on our 4th time through it since it is a 4 year curriculum that goes through the entire bible. There are no worksheets, but you read passages in the bible and have discussion questions and activities to choose from to reinforce bible learning. Its a very good curriculum for all ages.

For science you probably want to look into unit studies. I mixed unit studies with using experiment books for my children throughout elementary, plus had them do a major science project about every other year. I didn't like any of the curricula available when my children were in elementary, and the Apologia came for elementary only for my last child so I only used two of the elementary books.

I usually make my children's writing assignments based on something that we are studying in either Bible, History or Science. 

Dawn


----------



## MarkP (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm going to be ordering "History Revealed" by Diana Waring - in partnership with Answers in Genesis - for our kids. There's a lot of great items listed here on their website, for both younger kids and older.

http://www.answersingenesis.org/home/area/curriculum_info.asp


----------

